# Is this stand strong enough?



## 93mjxn (May 8, 2016)

Just curious if this stand seems adequete/sturdy enough to support my 60x18x20 tank and possible sump underneath? I purchased tank together with stand from a guy off CL a couple years back and have yet to set it up. Open to any and all opinions for peace of mind before setting up permanently!


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

It apears to have the vertical load strength.

but I see no lateral support a bump on one end my be sufficient to topple it. 

I'd like to see a diagonal brace or fill in a portion the back or front to act as stiffners/brace


----------



## Daryl (Jun 1, 2010)

I used to have a similar stand - skin the back with a sheet of 1/4 inch ply and it will stiffen it up considerably.

Not sure about the shelf supporting a sump of any size. The photos show limited detail but it looks like in the middle the horizontal boards running front to back & supporting the planks running lengthwise are probably held with mechanical fasteners of some kind. It could probably hold a small sump, but I wouldn't trust it with one of any size.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

For piece of mind, skin it (and secure with multiple screws) with some 1/4 plywood as suggested and add a piece on the "shelf" whether or not you are adding a sump, cause if stuff falls between the slats, it'll be a PITA to get them out.


----------



## 93mjxn (May 8, 2016)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> For piece of mind, skin it (and secure with multiple screws) with some 1/4 plywood as suggested and add a piece on the "shelf" whether or not you are adding a sump, cause if stuff falls between the slats, it'll be a PITA to get them out.





Daryl said:


> I used to have a similar stand - skin the back with a sheet of 1/4 inch ply and it will stiffen it up considerably.
> 
> Not sure about the shelf supporting a sump of any size. The photos show limited detail but it looks like in the middle the horizontal boards running front to back & supporting the planks running lengthwise are probably held with mechanical fasteners of some kind. It could probably hold a small sump, but I wouldn't trust it with one of any size.





mikebike said:


> It apears to have the vertical load strength.
> 
> but I see no lateral support a bump on one end my be sufficient to topple it.
> 
> I'd like to see a diagonal brace or fill in a portion the back or front to act as stiffners/brace


Thanks for the feedback everyone! Was thinking of skinning anyhow hood to hear from someone else here are some more pictures of thow its held together.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

I see you are in Chilliwack also welcome.


----------

